# Previously unknown Beethoven manuscript discovered hanging on a wall in Connecticut



## Cristofori (Jan 4, 2016)

http://www.classicfm.com/composers/beethoven/news/manuscript-discovered-connecticut/#b0VIFaAJGVUDv9vD.97


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Sold for $120,000! I wonder how got there.


----------

